# ANSUL valve video



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Ok I'll bite. Why did you have to use the flex 90 and coupling combo? Wouldn't a flex straight connector have worked?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

backstay said:


> Ok I'll bite. Why did you have to use the flex 90 and coupling combo? Wouldn't a flex straight connector have worked?


Probably, but that's what was in amongst the junk in my left hand bag when I climbed up there. Plus, I'm passive-aggressive like that.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice video.. but deduct (2) points for the bar code sticker showing on the 1900 box blank..


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

When ever I use a pipe coupling with flex instead of say, a EMT to Flex fitting. I feel like a hack.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

B4T said:


> Nice video.. but deduct (2) points for the bar code sticker showing on the 1900 box blank..


Yeah, when someone climbs up there 20 years from now, they'll wonder what hack did that.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Your accent is especially strong in this one for some reason.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Did you use one of those box spacers between the 4" squares? Or just a rigid nipple?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Did you use one of those box spacers between the 4" squares? Or just a rigid nipple?


I had one of those nipples that has a "hump" in the middle to hold the boxes apart, and you use a locknut inside each box. Raco, if I remember right. I got a box full a couple years ago, and I'm still working through that same box. I have them in a gangbox that I take on bigger jobs. Sometimes they come in handy. I would have been just as happy to chase nipple both boxes together, but as you know, the covers overhang just enough to make that an ugly install.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I had one of those nipples that has a "hump" in the middle to hold the boxes apart, and you use a locknut inside each box. Raco, if I remember right. I got a box full a couple years ago, and I'm still working through that same box. I have them in a gangbox that I take on bigger jobs. Sometimes they come in handy. I would have been just as happy to chase nipple both boxes together, but as you know, the covers overhang just enough to make that an ugly install.


Yeah, that's what I'm thinking of. I call it a box spacer - not sure if it has a part name. I use a handful a year. They come in handy.


----------

